
Nintendo NX is powered by Nvidia Tegra technology - clevernickname
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-nintendo-nx-mobile-games-machine-powered-by-nvidia-tegra
======
clevernickname
I can't say I expected this, but it makes a lot of sense. The Wii U was well
loved but didn't sell well. With this kind of set up, they get to provide the
same kind of experience to their home console users with a fraction of the
development resources, while making their bread and butter mobile users happy
with more powerful hardware. Meanwhile NVIDIA has hemorrhaged money on their
mobile chipsets for years, and now they finally have a committed customer that
can take advantage of their graphics expertise, ramp up production and maybe
even lead to them becoming more competitive in the smart phone and tablet
markets. Nintendo gets the kind of leverage Sony and Microsoft had over AMD
when they were desperate for customers for their APUs, NVIDIA gets to take
back a slice of the console pie.

------
MollyR
Cool. I wonder how well this will compete with new cell phones and 2.0
versions of the xbox one and playstation 4.

